# Playful pup



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi! My name is Trixie and I am a German Shepard, Beagle mix and a rescue. I have lots of energy and want to play lots but I scare the goats. I am still learning.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LockeEstates said:


> Hi! My name is Trixie and I am a German Shepard, Beagle mix and a rescue. I have lots of energy and want to play lots but I scare the goats. I am still learning.
> View attachment 144709


Such a mischefous lookin lil cutie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

He looks like he is ready to play!!


----------

